# Woodstocks new stove



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

http://woodstocksoapstoneco.blogspot.com/


----------



## rdust (Feb 7, 2013)

UT OH!  Front Loading, steel firebox, legs, self regulating a/f ratio, 3.3 cubic feet!  I may be shopping for a new stove, it looks to be a n/s loader!  I can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty clampy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> Pretty clampy.


 
Some of the lips have to be that way too. We'll learn more gradually. It will excite many for sure!


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 7, 2013)

backwoods is that in the test phase? will they doll it up before they ship out


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks interesting i am looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

They will come slowly Corey but they will be good ones.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2013)

Very utilitarian at this stage.
If they leave the legs similar to that, it reminds me of 70's cars with the add-on bumpers. Crude.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe some fender skirts would help?


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2013)

Tassels would be nice.


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 7, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Tassels would be nice.


 
curb feelers?


----------



## katwillny (Feb 7, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> curb feelers?


Its a stove for crying out loud, not a pimp mobile.


----------



## Todd 2 (Feb 7, 2013)

That Old Hippy-Flower Child emblem on the side would sorta clash with skirts and tassels, maby the Woody look would do it


----------



## Freeheat (Feb 7, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Its a stove for crying out loud, not a pimp mobile.


 
someone said leg skirts so  what goes better


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2013)

Union? Union? That one of them only sold North of the Mason Dixon type stoves?


----------



## TheBaron (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks pretty neat. I like the clean lines, clamps aside. 

Is the whole side bump out (where the flower is) filled with soapstone I wonder...


----------



## dznam (Feb 7, 2013)

I like this version better:


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2013)

The dangnam handle is on the wrong side.
What's wrong with these stove makers, anyway?


----------



## rdust (Feb 7, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> The dangnam handle is on the wrong side.
> What's wrong with these stove makers, anyway?


 
I also noticed that, my Endeavor was the same way but I got used to it.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm accustomed to the handle being wrong too, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 8, 2013)

> The Union Hybrid will have a firebox of approximately* 3.3 cubic ft*.


Freakin' sweet!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 8, 2013)

dznam said:


> I like this version better:


I'd be willing to bet the pics you see are not the finished design of the outer shell.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, I truly hope they are able to bring this to market with a low price point. When/where do we sign up as beta testers?!?


----------



## etiger2007 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wheres the Woodstock Insert? I hope they build one!


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 8, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Freakin' sweet!


 
50% increase over what I have today, which heats my place.  Maybe too much for me...?  Say it isn't so...


----------



## ddddddden (Feb 8, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> 50% increase over what I have today, which heats my place. Maybe too much for me...? Say it isn't so...


Depending on the "self regulating" feature, the extra capacity may simply translate into longer burn times.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> Depending on the "self regulating" feature, the extra capacity may simply translate into longer burn times.


 
Depending on what they end up using to control the a/f ratio I may be trying to explain another stove purchase to my wife.    Another plus would be a stove that only requires ember protection for the hearth.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 8, 2013)

A front-loading Woodstock?  I'm all ears.


----------



## semipro (Feb 8, 2013)

I would sure like the option of installing this on my hearth but it looks too tall.
I hope Woodstock has the good sense to provide for different height installs. 
The only reason for such long legs that I can see if to ease loading on floor level installs. 
If you're installing on an elevated hearth you don't need the long legs.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2013)

semipro said:


> The only reason for such long legs that I can see if to ease loading on floor level installs.


 
Not the only reason, I'd imagine the taller the stove the less R value the hearth is going to need.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 8, 2013)

rdust said:


> Not the only reason, I'd imagine the taller the stove the less R value the hearth is going to need.


 
Yep... not the comment above, in regard to ember-only protection.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

Did I hear 3.3 cuft???????

It does have a sort of "commercial" or "industrial" appearance though.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 8, 2013)

Jags said:


> Did I hear 3.3 cuft???????


Yup!

Unless they somehow screw this up (it looks like a 6" flue collar), this might be your solution.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Yup!
> 
> Unless they somehow screw this up (it looks like a 6" flue collar), this might be your solution.


 
Trust me - I gotz my eyes peeled on this one. Watching it unfold.

Get that Tom Morrissey dude on the phone, I have some suggestions.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 8, 2013)

Jags said:


> Trust me - I gotz my eyes peeled on this one. Watching it unfold.


I'm interested as well. The VC stoves are only going to last for so long. 3.3 cu ft, 6" flue, with better air controls than the Progress sounds like it could be a great option for those that need more than the Princess but do not want the 8" connection... Like yourself.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 8, 2013)

TheBaron said:


> Looks pretty neat. I like the clean lines, clamps aside.
> 
> Is the whole side bump out (where the flower is) filled with soapstone I wonder...


 
There will be soapstone plus steel in this stove.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 8, 2013)

semipro said:


> I would sure like the option of installing this on my hearth but it looks too tall.
> I hope Woodstock has the good sense to provide for different height installs.
> The only reason for such long legs that I can see if to ease loading on floor level installs.
> If you're installing on an elevated hearth you don't need the long legs.


 
Well, the Progress can be made with shorter legs. Perhaps this option will also be available.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like a real beauty of a stove ! Hey maybe it will come with all the C-Clamps too I could always use those. Lol


Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

I was hoping for a small one for my dining room. Still an interesting stove though.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

Just looks like the legs were an afterthought. Probably just me.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 8, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Just looks like the legs were an afterthought. Probably just me.


I think the design will be tweaked before they are done.


----------



## Macpolski (Feb 8, 2013)

semipro said:


> I would sure like the option of installing this on my hearth but it looks too tall.
> I hope Woodstock has the good sense to provide for different height installs.
> The only reason for such long legs that I can see if to ease loading on floor level installs.
> If you're installing on an elevated hearth you don't need the long legs.


I'm with you on this.  I also have an elevated hearth, and some flexibility would be a great option.  Looking to pull the trigger on a Fireview, but now I wonder if I should wait.  House is 1600 sq ft. rancher with the stove on one end.  Burning an Englander 13-nc and it's ok. Short burn times.  Wondering?!?!


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> I think the design will be tweaked before they are done.


I'm sure you're right.
I just hope they tweak those hokey lookin' legs off of there.
Should be an awesome stove once complete.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> I'm sure you're right.
> I just hope they tweak those hokey lookin' legs off of there.
> Should be an awesome stove once complete.


 
I think it's going to keep a pretty industrial look when I read this.  "The styling of the Union Hybrid stove pays homage to American Industry and Manufacturing by incorporating an industrial design aesthetic."  
I think those legs fit that description pretty good, I personally like it.


----------



## mfglickman (Feb 8, 2013)

IMO that's really ugly. Sorry Woodstock.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2013)

mfglickman said:


> IMO that's really ugly. Sorry Woodstock.


 
Gotta agree . . . always found the Fireview and other models a little too ornate for my tastes . . . this one on the other hand is a 180 degree step in the other direction with something that is very plain Jane and a little too industrial for me.

I still really like the looks of the PH . . .


----------



## Comanche79p (Feb 8, 2013)

Begreen, BrowningBAR, Beetlekill, this might be my answer to the stove I need. 6", rear vent?, variety of leg heights, over 3 cu ft, soapstone, cat, etc????

I think I will hold off on my decision until I can hear more about this stove.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2013)

mfglickman said:


> IMO that's really ugly. Sorry Woodstock.


 
That's why so many different stoves are available, not everyone likes the same things.  I personally don't like the look of a soapstone stove and would never own one.  This one with likely have some soapstone accents which I can live with.  With this stove I don't think they're going after the same customer that would buy their soapstone stoves.  This will open them up to an entirely different customer base imo which is pretty smart.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it's a bit premature to complain about looks. A few photos of a steel prototype in the test lab, and a drawing, do not represent a whole lot.


----------



## rdust (Feb 8, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I think it's a bit premature to complain about looks. A few photos of a steel prototype in the test lab, and a drawing, do not represent a whole lot.


 
This is true, don't think it's going to be nearly as ornate as their other stoves so it has my interest.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 8, 2013)

For some, looks are less important than price point/BTU output/efficiency. If the "industrial" look drops the price point to the degree that I can upgrade from my Fireview, I don't really care what it looks like, as long as its a) a Woodstock and b) it works. My Fireview isn't enough to heat my old drafty house once temps get into the teens or below, and I can't afford to upgrade to the PH.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 8, 2013)

Macpolski said:


> I'm with you on this. I also have an elevated hearth, and some flexibility would be a great option. Looking to pull the trigger on a Fireview, but now I wonder if I should wait. House is 1600 sq ft. rancher with the stove on one end. Burning an Englander 13-nc and it's ok. Short burn times. Wondering?!?!


 
If you're running a 13, and considering a fireview, I suspect this 3.3 cu.ft. monster is not for you!


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't remember the PH changing much during this same process.
I'll watch closely, see what the price comes out to, compare to at least a couple others in the running, then make my decision.
My choice to like/not like it, now or later, whether it changes or not.


----------



## jeff_t (Feb 9, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> My choice to like/not like it, now or later, whether it changes or not.



Well said. Maybe it will look better in person, like a BK. Too bad it's such a long drive to the dealer.

Personally, I like the steel version sitting on the scale . Perhaps I would like to have the top welded on, but I suppose it makes for easy cat access. 

Either way, it's gonna raise the bar. If they have an intro price like they did with the PH, it would be a no-brainer for me.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 9, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> I don't remember the PH changing much during this same process.
> I'll watch closely, see what the price comes out to, compare to at least a couple others in the running, then make my decision.
> My choice to like/not like it, now or later, whether it changes or not.


There was an early photo of the Progress without the soapstone during testing.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 9, 2013)

I think Dennis has a mole in the Co. feeding him the inside scoop.
Wait a minute....maybe Dennis _*is*_ the mole.


----------



## ddddddden (Feb 9, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> There was an early photo of the Progress without the soapstone during testing.


Frankenstöv!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/bk-and-lady-bk-go-to-woodstock.53374/






PapaDave said:


> The dangnam handle is on the wrong side.
> What's wrong with these stove makers, anyway?


Woodstock allows the buyer to choose the side for the door on their other stoves. My guess is that it will be the same with this stove.


----------



## metalsped (Feb 9, 2013)

"self-regulating air/fuel ratio" Is this akin to that alien technology bundled into the BK stuff?


----------



## ddddddden (Feb 9, 2013)

Nope.  This is something completely different.
Woodstock uses elfin magic™.


----------



## rdust (Feb 9, 2013)

metalsped said:


> "self-regulating air/fuel ratio" Is this akin to that alien technology bundled into the BK stuff?


 
I have a feeling/hope it is going to be more than the bi-metallic t-stat used in the BK stove.(Wideband o2, EGT, room temp sensor,stove sensor etc)  Not sure how much sophisticated tech I want it my stove but it's interesting to watch unfold with Englander and WS coming out with "new" tech soon.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 9, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I think it's a bit premature to complain about looks. A few photos of a steel prototype in the test lab, and a drawing, do not represent a whole lot.


"The Union Hybrid stove is also a materials hybrid, using steel, cast iron, and soapstone to build durability and thermal mass into an affordable final product. The styling of the Union Hybrid stove pays homage to American Industry and Manufacturing by incorporating an industrial design aesthetic."

Yeah, the 'industrial' comment may be painting the wrong picture for some. If they want thermal mass, that means lots of cast iron and stone.

It's too big for us though. We'll be soldiering on with the Fire(no)view. And I've still got the Keystone on ice. Trade-offs involved, but the Keystone can burn pretty long at low output...


----------



## Todd (Feb 9, 2013)

Interesting, I'd also like to see all the other finalists stoves.


----------



## rdust (Feb 9, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> "The Union Hybrid stove is also a materials hybrid, using steel, cast iron, and soapstone to build durability and thermal mass into an affordable final product. The styling of the Union Hybrid stove pays homage to American Industry and Manufacturing by incorporating an industrial design aesthetic."
> 
> Yeah, the 'industrial' comment may be painting the wrong picture for some. If they want thermal mass, that means lots of cast iron and stone.


 
A lot of stone and cast doesn't equal "affordable".  I think it's going to be steel with stone and cast accents, I could be wrong though it surely wouldn't be the first or last time.


----------



## Todd 2 (Feb 9, 2013)

IMO that is, This new Union stove is to my likes alot, If you have never used a big front load door w/ north south loading, you probably don't  know why I miss this more than anything using the PH vs the Summit. Again IMO that is one of the best features to a stove only second to its performance. I never owned stove gloves with the front loader !
Why this is IMO - The other half will not touch the PH now since she scared her arm on the small side door opening,  now I half to come home straight after work always, burning 24-7 and leave on a planed basis. She wants the big front loader back with the performance of the PH and keep all the Qualitys that Woodstock is beyond great about (talk about wants) 
She thinks we should send the PH back (she remembered the 6 month thing) and get something with the big front door NS loadable if I want her at times to tend to the stove. 
3.3 cb. ft. big front door, cat, Woodstock made AND performance AND backed.  She might win this time.

Always something,  Todd2


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

Macpolski said:


> I'm with you on this. I also have an elevated hearth, and some flexibility would be a great option. Looking to pull the trigger on a Fireview, but now I wonder if I should wait. House is 1600 sq ft. rancher with the stove on one end. Burning an Englander 13-nc and it's ok. Short burn times. Wondering?!?!


 
My advice is to not wait. 1600 sq ft mostly suits the Fireview unless you have a really drafty house with little insulation. The size of the new firebox is pretty large for that size house.


----------



## Macpolski (Feb 9, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> My advice is to not wait. 1600 sq ft mostly suits the Fireview unless you have a really drafty house with little insulation. The size of the new firebox is pretty large for that size house.


Thanks for the reply.  I noticed your sig showing the Fireview and your previous positive comments on it.  If I might ask how big is your home? My home isn't drafty but during the real cold spells <20 *South Jersey* the far end of the house gets chilly.  Two unused bedrooms have their doors closed.  I'm curious as to the real heat it will put out when opened up a bit. Thanks


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 9, 2013)

Macpolski said:


> Thanks for the reply. I noticed your sig showing the Fireview and your previous positive comments on it. If I might ask how big is your home? My home isn't drafty but during the real cold spells <20 *South Jersey* the far end of the house gets chilly. Two unused bedrooms have their doors closed. I'm curious as to the real heat it will put out when opened up a bit. Thanks


 
Between 1300-1400 sq ft for us. It used to be really drafty but we super insulated it. Really helped a lot too. For us, <20 is nothing but when we get down around zero, our far rooms used to get a bit chilly. Before we got the Fireview we used to close off part of the house and still had to use a heater in the bathroom before taking a shower. After installing the Fireview we no longer close off any of the house but zero or below sometimes we'd set a small fan in the hallway blowing toward the stove room and this would heat up the far rooms quickly. Since insulating, we no longer have used the fan. Was below zero last night. Temperature in the stove room was 75 this morning. There is not much temperature difference between rooms now either so the far rooms were warm.


fwiw, all through fall and early winter, until we got below 15 degrees at night, 3-4 splits were all that was needed to keep us warm. I might add, if you have not seen many of my posts, we generally keep our house >80. I just looked and it is 85 in here right now. There is very little in the stove at present and the stove top is 350. I will be adding wood soon but will wait for the animals. We have a sliding glass door right by the stove and a wood rack on the porch. Problem is there are 6 deer about 40 feet from the house. When they leave, I'll add some wood. Geeze. The animals rate quite highly here.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 12, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Problem is there are 6 deer about 40 feet from the house. When they leave, I'll add some wood. Geeze. The animals rate quite highly here.



Good on you for not spooking the deer.  One of the (many) great things about Michigan is the awesome deer population, IMHO.  
Only seen a few deer in the area here over the last couple years, but I did have an unexpected lunch guest (young bull moose) looking in my front patio doors about a year ago  My poor old golden was too sick to even notice, so the moose stuck around for a while.   This is why we live where we live....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds great on the moose. Not so great for the dog.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I miss him  That's one of those memories that makes you feel happy and sad at the same time.  No better friend than a good dog....


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Dennis, are they planning on an insert any time in the future? I could sell my wife on something from Woodstock a lot easier than most other stoves.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 13, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> *I could sell my wife* on something from Woodstock a lot easier than most other stoves.


Phrasing!

How much do you think you could get for her? Would Woodstock take her in on one of their trade-in programs?


----------



## Bub381 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd say by the looks of the emblem on the side(which i hate) it has soapstone behind it.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 14, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Phrasing!
> 
> How much do you think you could get for her? Would Woodstock take her in on one of their trade-in programs?


Poor wording by me but as usual but I think  a nice Woodstock soapstone insert would be a big hit.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 14, 2013)

BrianK said:


> For some, looks are less important than price point/BTU output/efficiency. If the "industrial" look drops the price point to the degree that I can upgrade from my Fireview, I don't really care what it looks like, as long as its a) a Woodstock and b) it works. My Fireview isn't enough to heat my old drafty house once temps get into the teens or below, and I can't afford to upgrade to the PH.


 
I was getting ready to say the same thing but you said it just fine.

We dont really need a stove thats like 1% better in efficiency. There are stoves in Europe that burn at higher efficiencies than US designed stoves. We need to get into the upper 80's low 90's efficiency , heck this is the year 2013. You ought to see what we do with diesel engines these days as I work in research and development for a diesel engine company. Alot of secret sauce in those diesel engines.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> Dennis, are they planning on an insert any time in the future? I could sell my wife on something from Woodstock a lot easier than most other stoves.


 
No plans in the works at this time as far as I know. I remember talking to Tom about this but unfortunately as I age, my memory banks sometimes stop working...


----------



## Bub381 (Feb 15, 2013)

We're you paid to forget Dennis? j/k


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 16, 2013)

Bub381 said:


> We're you paid to forget Dennis? j/k


 
   Wouldn't it be nice to get paid?! Maybe we could go in together on a project Bub?


----------



## rideau (Feb 16, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> IMO that is, This new Union stove is to my likes alot, If you have never used a big front load door w/ north south loading, you probably don't know why I miss this more than anything using the PH vs the Summit. Again IMO that is one of the best features to a stove only second to its performance. I never owned stove gloves with the front loader !
> Why this is IMO - The other half will not touch the PH now since she scared her arm on the small side door opening,  now I half to come home straight after work always, burning 24-7 and leave on a planed basis. She wants the big front loader back with the performance of the PH and keep all the Qualitys that Woodstock is beyond great about (talk about wants)
> She thinks we should send the PH back (she remembered the 6 month thing) and get something with the big front door NS loadable if I want her at times to tend to the stove.
> 3.3 cb. ft. big front door, cat, Woodstock made AND performance AND backed. She might win this time.
> ...


If you are still within your six months, call Woodstock and talk with them about the issues.  Maybe you can work something out, exchanging the PH for the new stove when it comes out.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 16, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> IMO that is, This new Union stove is to my likes alot, If you have never used a big front load door w/ north south loading, you probably don't know why I miss this more than anything using the PH vs the Summit. Again IMO that is one of the best features to a stove only second to its performance. I never owned stove gloves with the front loader !
> Why this is IMO - The other half will not touch the PH now since she scared her arm on the small side door opening,  now I half to come home straight after work always, burning 24-7 and leave on a planed basis. She wants the big front loader back with the performance of the PH and keep all the Qualitys that Woodstock is beyond great about (talk about wants)
> She thinks we should send the PH back (she remembered the 6 month thing) and get something with the big front door NS loadable if I want her at times to tend to the stove.
> 3.3 cb. ft. big front door, cat, Woodstock made AND performance AND backed. She might win this time.
> ...


 
I did that several times last year, Todd2.  This year I got myself some looooonnnnng stove gloves.  They work a treat.  Get your wife some, lot cheaper than a new stove!


----------



## Bub381 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ya never know.


----------



## charly (Feb 17, 2013)

Todd 2 said:


> IMO that is, This new Union stove is to my likes alot, If you have never used a big front load door w/ north south loading, you probably don't know why I miss this more than anything using the PH vs the Summit. Again IMO that is one of the best features to a stove only second to its performance. I never owned stove gloves with the front loader !
> Why this is IMO - The other half will not touch the PH now since she scared her arm on the small side door opening,  now I half to come home straight after work always, burning 24-7 and leave on a planed basis. She wants the big front loader back with the performance of the PH and keep all the Qualitys that Woodstock is beyond great about (talk about wants)
> She thinks we should send the PH back (she remembered the 6 month thing) and get something with the big front door NS loadable if I want her at times to tend to the stove.
> 3.3 cb. ft. big front door, cat, Woodstock made AND performance AND backed. She might win this time.
> ...


Keep honey around for a burn, applied right away stops a blister and the burning,,,I healed a 3rd degree welding burn, slag got down in my boot along side my ankle,,, healed no problem,, yes there's a scar on that one   Pure lavender oil works as well.. I use Young Living oils.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2013)

charly said:


> Keep honey around for a burn, applied right away stops a blister and the burning,,,I healed a 3rd degree welding burn, slag got down in my boot along side my ankle,,, healed no problem,, yes there's a scar on that one


 
Or Vitamin E.


----------



## Todd 2 (Feb 18, 2013)

HollowHill said:


> I did that several times last year, Todd2. This year I got myself some looooonnnnng stove gloves. They work a treat. Get your wife some, lot cheaper than a new stove!


I bought a pair of the arm pit length kind (on her) and she is still pretty gun shy, I get the "I'd rather not mess with it"
I think its it her excuse to keep me home more,lol 
All things considered I think the saying goes once bitten twice shy.
she likes the heat but gives the stove the evil eye now - better it than me


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 19, 2013)

Todd, it just sounds like more TLC is needed there!


----------



## Machria (Feb 19, 2013)

Did any of you notice THIS at the bottom of that?? It says they are ALSO working on something else very efficient.... !
http://woodstocksoapstoneco.blogspot.com/2012/09/coming-soonmore-high-efficiency-stove.html

The automatic A/F control sounds awesome. Maybe after perfected, they could come up with a retrofit for the PH's? That would be the bomb!

Regarding the leg height, another reason for the high legs like on the PH in addtion to hearth clearances, could be a large ash pan like on the PH.  I LOVE the big ash pan I have on the PH.  I empty it about once a week, and it has yet to actually be full when I emptied it.


Todd 2,
I'm wondering what kind of fire you guys are reaching into? When I load my stove, there is ussually very little left in it to worry about getting burnt from. I guess you could hit the side of the door opening or something,..? But, your not reaching in and loading a raging fire, are you? I simply slide a few splits in after raking all the hot coals to the forward 1/2 of the stove. I slide a large split onto the grate in the back, and another in the front on the hot coals, then slide the rest of my load onto those. My hands is rarely more than 3 or 4 inches into the doorway.


----------



## Todd 2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Machria, 
Normal reload when down to hot coals, we fill it when temps drop burning 24-7 so the door rim stays hot (thats what got her) Also my wood is cut 16-17" for the old stove so you half to reach in a little further to make sure you have it centered so the glass protector arms work with a full load.
Should have thought to get the long gloves sooner, I think in do time she will be ok with it.

Todd2


----------



## Bub381 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ugly! Looks like 1 of those Home Depot cheapos.


----------



## blades (Apr 24, 2013)

Beauty is in the wallet of the owner


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2013)

My wife is not fond of the look of soapstone stoves. The PH or Keystone is about as close as she would tolerate. The current design of the Union is too extreme for her tastes too. I hope they're not limiting their sales by the eccentric design.


----------



## charly (Apr 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> My wife is not fond of the look of soapstone stoves. The PH or Keystone is about as close as she would tolerate. The current design of the Union is too extreme for her tastes too. I hope they're not limiting their sales by the eccentric design.


I think Woodstock's new stove will sell very well... A lot of folks wanted to own one of their stoves but needed a front loader for their installation ... I think if they were that worried about sales they would have made the Progress Hybrid a front loader.. I think their service , warrantee and their very reasonable stove part prices, is what sells their stoves,, plus your dealing with the stove builder direct when ever you call... All things in favor of the new stove owner who just shelled out his hard earned money... Too me they seemed to be very comfortable with what ever they build... I'm sure they're not going to spend all this time and money to build a flop! I think they are going to surprise everyone one with a very nice stove with some unique features..


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2013)

You put a big hunk of anything in the living room and it should look good. It's too big an item to hide for the 6-8 months it's doing nothing. The more eccentric the look the narrower the market.


----------



## Machria (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't get it???   Whats wrong with clamps???


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> You put a big hunk of anything in the living room and it should look good. It's too big an item to hide for the 6-8 months it's doing nothing. The more eccentric the look the narrower the market.


 
You are correct that at times this could have a narrowing of the market. However, I think when you see the finished product you very will will change your mind.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 24, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> However, I think when you see the finished product you very will will change your mind.


 
Do you have any spy photos you can share?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry, but no. Woodstock will show all of us when it is time.


----------



## raybonz (Apr 26, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Do you have any spy photos you can share?


LOL I *really* want to run with that one 

Ray


----------



## Stax (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry, but that thing is just plain ugly.


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 28, 2013)

Stax said:


> Sorry, but that thing is just plain ugly.


 
I think the design of the outer shell is still in transition.  There are a couple of versions around the web including:



dznam said:


> I like this version better:


----------



## alforit (Apr 28, 2013)

KaptJaq said:


> I think the design of the outer shell is still in transition.  There are a couple of versions around the web including:



Ugly is right !

looks like a boiler that belongs in the basement of an old school....lol


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Nah, that would be the Elm or Bullerjan.


----------



## alforit (Apr 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> Nah, that would be the Elm or Bullerjan.




You mean Elm Street ?


----------



## rdust (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a feeling it will look good enough for most peoples homes once it's finished and released.  The PH wasn't all dolled up when it's first photos were posted.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

That's my hope too, though the initial drawings for the PH were more promising. The PH is neutral enough to fit in a wide range of decor. So far the Union looks best for an Arts & Crafts or steampunk styled interior. We'll know better when they post the CAD drawings.

early PH drawing: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 CAD visualization:


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope it comes out super ugly. Take some of the heat off the BKs


----------



## rdust (Apr 28, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I hope it comes out super ugly. Take some of the heat off the BKs


----------



## raybonz (Apr 28, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I hope it comes out super ugly. Take some of the heat off the BKs


It'll never be that ugly lol..

Ray


----------



## Treacherous (Apr 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> My wife is not fond of the look of soapstone stoves. The PH or Keystone is about as close as she would tolerate. The current design of the Union is too extreme for her tastes too. I hope they're not limiting their sales by the eccentric design.


 

My wife and I are in the same camp.  The soapstones are great stoves but we just can't warm up to their looks for some reason.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 28, 2013)

As solid a company as Woodstock seems to be, and as much as I want to own one, I'm not very fond of their designs either. Except the Progress. More understated. 

And it's not a soapstone thing either. I think the Hearthstone soapstone designs are excellent.  Less ornate.


----------



## charly (Apr 28, 2013)

I think Woodstock will be back logged on orders for their new stove,,, reasonably priced, a big fire box, a front loader, and all of Woodstocks  great service!  Think I'm wrong?  Well I remember the PH had a waiting list..  Lets say this... when there is pride involved ,, involving a small stove company,, I would say that your are going to see a very unique stove when it's all said and done..  I can't picture Woodstock just coming out with another stove that's like another stove that's already on the market.. Maybe I'm wrong,,, but I think everyone will say wow!


----------



## Dave A. (Apr 28, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> I hope it comes out super ugly. Take some of the heat off the BKs


 
It's not all that ugly. I saw a picture of a 1955 Westinghouse front load washer -- something like this 

painted black with a stove pipe on top.

Oops, my bad, it wasn't a washing machine, it was a BK princess.


----------



## ClanCameron (Apr 28, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Oh, I truly hope they are able to bring this to market with a low price point. When/where do we sign up as beta testers?!?


From what I've heard from the folks at Woodstock, after having install my Progress a couple months ago, is that the Union is definitely a more affordable price-point.  I couldn't wait.


----------



## charly (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll have a choice trading in my Fireview,,, but I'm liking the PH.. Can't beat 700 lbs of stone & stove..


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

You would have to actually put forth extra effort to make a stove as ugly as a BK. Those things don't happen by accident.

Looking forward to the new stove. The WS blog, once you navigate to it around their broken link, is pretty old. We need some new pics.


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 29, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> As solid a company as Woodstock seems to be, and as much as I want to own one, I'm not very fond of their designs either. Except the Progress. More understated.
> 
> And it's not a soapstone thing either. I think the Hearthstone soapstone designs are excellent. Less ornate.
> 
> ...


 
Is it just me (losing it) or is there no pipe on the stove in the 2nd pic...?


----------



## ethanhudson (Apr 29, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Is it just me (losing it) or is there no pipe on the stove in the 2nd pic...?


 
Look closely, rear vent, runs to the left in the picture...


----------



## bag of hammers (Apr 29, 2013)

ethanhudson said:


> Look closely, rear vent, runs to the left in the picture...


 
thanks - didn't even see that...


----------



## TheBean (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Highbeam, where's the broken link? Is it on the Blog page or our home page? We are working on updates and will post as soon as possible!


----------



## raybonz (Apr 29, 2013)

charly said:


> I think Woodstock will be back logged on orders for their new stove,,, reasonably priced, a big fire box, a front loader, and all of Woodstocks great service! Think I'm wrong? Well I remember the PH had a waiting list.. Lets say this... when there is pride involved ,, involving a small stove company,, I would say that your are going to see a very unique stove when it's all said and done.. I can't picture Woodstock just coming out with another stove that's like another stove that's already on the market.. Maybe I'm wrong,,, but I think everyone will say wow!


I have yet to see a price on their new stove unless I missed something..

Ray


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

TheBean said:


> Hey Highbeam, where's the broken link? Is it on the Blog page or our home page? We are working on updates and will post as soon as possible!


 
Right here:

http://woodstove.com/

On the homepage. The "blog" box in the upper right is no worky. The headings are overlapping too. Just needs some tuning. Woodstock has always had a pretty good site with lots of good articles that even apply to non-WS burners.


----------



## charly (Apr 29, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I have yet to see a price on their new stove unless I missed something..
> 
> Ray


From what I was told they are maybe shooting for a 2000 dollar price range.. Maybe it will even be under that..


----------



## raybonz (Apr 29, 2013)

charly said:


> From what I was told they are shooting for a 2000 dollar price range.. Maybe it will even be under that..


That isn't much less than the FV.. Bottom line buy what works and looks best to you..

Ray


----------



## charly (Apr 30, 2013)

raybonz said:


> That isn't much less than the FV.. Bottom line buy what works and looks best to you..
> 
> Ray


I already got a taste of the stone heat so my sights are on trading up to the Progress Hybrid...One thing I like about the stone,, it's like having storage batteries.. Having a smaller fire that burns down will still produce nice heat life out of the stone,, so your not exposing you room air to a cold steel stove because the fire has been burned down for a while,,, you retain a more positive heat output from the stone.. My Fireview proved that to me.. when my Quadrafire's wood was gone ,, you knew it...by just walking in the room.. So I think their new stove will catch the attention of a person who doesn't care for a stone stove as much...Looks like Woodstock will be appealing to a more diversified group of wood burners... If I'm not mistaking the Union Hybrid is going to have soapstone inside...


----------



## TheBean (Apr 30, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Right here:
> 
> http://woodstove.com/
> 
> On the homepage. The "blog" box in the upper right is no worky. The headings are overlapping too. Just needs some tuning. Woodstock has always had a pretty good site with lots of good articles that even apply to non-WS burners.


Seems to be working fine on our end. What browser are you using? Anyone else having issues with our site? Let me know and I'll get the entire IT team on it : )


----------



## begreen (Apr 30, 2013)

It's been fine for me, Mac and Win7. Tell the IT dept. he can stand down for the moment.


----------



## charly (Apr 30, 2013)

Works fine for me.... Dell with Windows 7


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2013)

charly said:


> I already got a taste of the stone heat so my sights are on trading up to the Progress Hybrid...One thing I like about the stone,, it's like having storage batteries.. Having a smaller fire that burns down will still produce nice heat life out of the stone,, so your not exposing you room air to a cold steel stove because the fire has been burned down for a while,,, you retain a more positive heat output from the stone.. My Fireview proved that to me.. when my Quadrafire's wood was gone ,, you knew it...by just walking in the room.. So I think there new stove will catch the attention of a person who doesn't care for a stone stove as much...Looks like Woodstock will be appealing to a more diversified group of wood burners... If I'm not mistaking the Union Hybrid is going to have soapstone inside...


The cast iron on my T-5 has a similar effect to soapstone and stays warm for many hours after the fire burns down..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Apr 30, 2013)

TheBean said:


> Seems to be working fine on our end. What browser are you using? Anyone else having issues with our site? Let me know and I'll get the entire IT team on it : )


Nice fish Bean!

Ray


----------



## Machria (Apr 30, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Is it just me (losing it) or is there no pipe on the stove in the 2nd pic...?​


 
That's the trick of the "new technology"! No pipe required! It is so efficient you don't need a chimney.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2013)

On the link, perhaps some are clicking on the square box. That does not work. Click on the link that is below the square box.  (The link is;  Company blog    and it is underlined. Just click on that link and all works well.)


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, I was clicking on the square box that looks like a button that says blog. Under the box I only have the word "video" available. No big deal, just no apparent way to get to your blog on my machine. Not even sure what browser I'm using. Probably just me not knowing what I'm supposed to click.


----------



## alforit (Apr 30, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> Yes, I was clicking on the square box that looks like a button that says blog. Under the box I only have the word "video" available. No big deal, just no apparent way to get to your blog on my machine. Not even sure what browser I'm using. Probably just me not knowing what I'm supposed to click.


 

Nah,  its not your imagination...........its happening to me too..........parts of the home page boarders overlap each other..........causing it to hide the company blog click option............its happening on my laptop and desktop both windows 7 and ie 10 browser..............works perfect on my smartphone which is Samsung note 2..........not sure what operating system and browser they use on my smartphone ...........I think its droid google


----------



## alforit (Apr 30, 2013)

alforit said:


> Nah, its not your imagination...........its happening to me too..........parts of the home page boarders overlap each other..........causing it to hide the company blog click option............its happening on my laptop and desktop both windows 7 and ie 10 browser..............works perfect on my smartphone which is Samsung note 2..........not sure what operating system and browser they use on my smartphone ...........I think its droid google


 
yeah I think its a Microsoft thing...........I just tried it on my desktop and laptop with google chrome browser and it displays the page correctly


----------



## Dave A. (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't think it's a Microsoft thing - (though heaven knows I don't want to be seen as carrying a banner for MS). Rather it would appear that whoever wrote the page didn't make it compatible with all the more commonly used browsers.


----------



## ddddddden (May 1, 2013)

TheBean said:


> Seems to be working fine on our end. What browser are you using?


Works fine for me. 
Chrome
Android 4.2


----------



## ddddddden (May 1, 2013)

charly said:


> From what I was told, they are maybe shooting for a 2000 dollar price range. . .





raybonz said:


> That isn't much less than the FV. . .


Even if it's the same price, it's a much larger stove than the Fv.



			
				Woodstock said:
			
		

> http://woodstocksoapstoneco.blogspot.com
> 
> The Union Hybrid will have a firebox of approximately 3.3 cubic ft. . .


----------



## charly (May 1, 2013)

ddddddden said:


> Even if it's the same price, it's a much larger stove than the Fv.


That's right D,, I forgot it's going to have a big firebox!  Hopefully when I drive my Fireview back I'll get to take a peek and see what it looks like in person.


----------



## bag of hammers (May 1, 2013)

Machria said:


> That's the trick of the "new technology"! No pipe required! It is so efficient you don't need a chimney.


 
I was thinking direct vent into room. I wanna laugh, but apparently there was a guy who did this: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-dangers-of-wood-heaters.108878/#post-1435838


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2013)

Dave A. said:


> Don't think it's a Microsoft thing - (though heaven knows I don't want to be seen as carrying a banner for MS). Rather it would appear that whoever wrote the page didn't make it compatible with all the more commonly used browsers.


 
Bingo. I tried it at home this morning in IE 10 and see the top is a mess. IT department needs to try this on a Win7 machine with IE10. Here's what it looks like:




Here is what it is supposed to look like:


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2013)

It appears that it is not optimized for IE10.  Probably old WYSIWYG program used in the creation of the page.


----------



## TheBean (May 1, 2013)

begreen said:


> Bingo. I tried it at home this morning in IE 10 and see the top is a mess. IT department needs to try this on a Win7 machine with IE10. Here's what it looks like:
> View attachment 101033
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks BG! The IT Dept. has been mobilized! (As soon as he gets back from lunch that is!)


----------



## Highbeam (May 1, 2013)

TheBean said:


> Thanks BG! The IT Dept. has been mobilized! (As soon as he gets back from lunch that is!)


 
I was going to make a crack about how your "entire IT team" will be working overtime on this!

BG's post accurately shows the problems I was having.


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I am very familiar with an IT Team consisting of one person.


----------



## TheBean (May 1, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Nice fish Bean!
> 
> Ray


Now that's a fish! Same wonderful day off P-town. About 165 lbs. And Tasty!


----------



## raybonz (May 1, 2013)

TheBean said:


> Now that's a fish! Same wonderful day off P-town. About 165 lbs. And Tasty!


Yes I bet it was! I went out that way whale watchingon a boat that departed from Plymouth.. Great time and great day!

Ray


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2013)

Bean - sneak us some recon pics of that Union stove. I promise that we won't spread them across the internet.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> Bean - sneak us some recon pics of that Union stove. I promise that we won't spread them across the internet.



Right...................................................


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 2, 2013)

Hey Jags, take a trip to the factory. I'd bet you might be able to see one in action.


----------



## Jags (May 3, 2013)

Would love to, but that is a bit of a trip to look at a stove in the making.


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> Would love to, but that is a bit of a trip to look at a stove in the making.


Hop on that motorized wheelchair and you'll be there in a few weeks 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> Would love to, but that is a bit of a trip to look at a stove in the making.


 
Okay, pick me up on the way and we'll split the costs.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 3, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Okay, pick me up on the way and we'll split the costs.


Grab me too we can go thirds !

Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2013)

I am staying home. Shoot a video I like the 3 stooges lol..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 3, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I am staying home. Shoot a video I like the 3 stooges lol..
> 
> Ray



Just for that I am sending your beer via ups ground snail mail lol !


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Just for that I am sending your beer via ups ground snail mail lol !


I cracked up typing that one lol.. 

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 3, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I cracked up typing that one lol..
> 
> Ray



I cracked up reading that ! Can you picture Jags and Dennis poking each other in the eyes I have glasses 



Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I cracked up reading that ! Can you picture Jags and Dennis poking each other in the eyes I have glasses
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


LOL yup this could be the start of something small! 

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 3, 2013)

raybonz said:


> LOL yup this could be the start of something small!
> 
> Ray



Ya it's so small I already gave up thinking about it or maybe its cuz I know Dennis is kind hearted guy and not an eye poker. That Jags guy on the other hand lol...

Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ya it's so small I already gave up thinking about it or maybe its cuz I know Dennis is kind hearted guy and not an eye poker. That Jags guy on the other hand lol...
> 
> Pete


Yeah I figure Jags has the Moe persona going on..


----------



## Flatbedford (May 3, 2013)

I can see Jags as an eye poker.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 4, 2013)

Naw, he is a kind hearted soul.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 4, 2013)

I'm sure he'd be kind about it.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2013)

Hmm, full page of comments that have nothing to do with the stove. Has this thread played itself out?


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2013)

Yeah. Time to open a new one when more information becomes available.


----------

